# CT-1 and CT-2 owners, why Colnago?



## Uprwstsdr

A CT-2 keeps appearing in my fantasies. I feel this bike calling out to me. Why did you buy yours and not a Litespeed, Merlin or Seven? Also, as a non-racer and aspiring century rider would you recomend this frame?

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Honestly, I was looking at a LS vortex, but bought the CT1 (2003) on price. The dollar had value then, and I bought mine with a force fork from Maestro for alittle over $1400. Great bike, durable and a nice paint job as well. If you want a CT2, better hurry, as colnago is discontinuing them after this season. You may also want to consider a merckx majestic, made by lightspeed to eddy's requirements. a bit more laid back geometry for longer century rides.


----------



## dnalsaam

Uprwstsdr said:


> A CT-2 keeps appearing in my fantasies. I feel this bike calling out to me. Why did you buy yours and not a Litespeed, Merlin or Seven? Also, as a non-racer and aspiring century rider would you recomend this frame?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scot


I test-rode a Litespeed and a Seven before deciding on the the CT2 with HP chainstays. As far as handling, the Colnago was utterly confidence inspiring, much more so than the other two (I also checked out quite a few other bikes too). Like Fignon's barber, I too initially opted for a Force fork. I went for a metric century ride the first weekend and then decided to swap the force fork for a star fork and have never looked back. I am convinced that the HP chainstays, combined with the Star fork both give added comfort to the bike and are worthwhile things to look for. I don't think that I would be as happy with a non-HP version, and I know that the Force fork was quite as nice as the Star. The news about the CT2 no longer being in production seems to be true, so don't wait too long, because as more people learn that they are no longer built, more people will buy them!


----------



## Monty Dog

I bought my CT1 about 4 years ago and was one of the first to post a review on this site - I had it resprayed last winter as the lacquered finish over polished titanium was not very durable. I've used the bike extensively from road racing, riding the Tour of Flanders (twice), L-B-L and P-Rx sportives, as well as countless hours in the saddle and I've never been disappointed. The stability of the handling is one of the great points - I once ran wide on a corner whilst descending from Luz Ardiden at speed, so much so I was between the blacktop and the armco staring into the abyss - fortunately, I was able to pull the wheel back onto the hardtop without loosing control - my friend following behind thought I was heading over the barriers! A good point is that just don't see a lot around - unlike C40s and C50s, and never mind the me-too Litespeeds. I could never justify the price differential for a US-built ti bike being based in the UK - Maestro's about an hour away and I paid less for my CT1 and fork that I could for the cheapest Litespeed (without fork). Even the Chinese-copy Airborne Manhattan Project is more expensive than a CT2! The fact that it's made by one of the great bike makers is a big bonus. With its custom, retro-look paint job, I get plenty of positive comments on a bike I'm sure to keep for a long time. The news about the CT2 has got me seriously thinking about ordering one soon...


----------



## Fignon's Barber

I know what you mean about the lacquer peeling. Mine started to peel, like an onion skin, right under the seatpost clamp. Luckily, I caught it early and put several coats of clear nail polish on it. No problems since, and that was 18 months ago. Did you get the respray through Maestro? What paint job? Does it look like a new bike?


----------



## David W Colnago Lover

I've a CT1 and a Tecnos and to be honest, I'm hard pushed to tell the difference in between, though I suppose the CT1 climbs a little better as it's little lighter. 

Certainly comfort wise and handling wise, they're very similar indeed. CT1 might be stiffer. But certainly it's a great bike, and I simply don't understand the expense of the other titanium premium brands. Good quality 6/4 titanium (Russian sourced? Who cares?) made in to a perfectly handling superbike, matched with a well repsected carbon rear end. That said, I'd have prefered an all Ti bike over a Ti/Carbon mix, but the Ovalmaster's been discontinued for a while now and this bike was a mega deal (£850 for new frame at local bike shop in Leicestershire, UK, last year  ).

The bike is relatively rare, looks great (no laquer problems here to be reported (touch wood!)). Enjoy one whilst you can get one (CT2, anyway!)


----------



## ColnagoDream

This is the best bike I have ridden and I have ridden everything. It was awarded the best bike by three different publications in 2001 when Colnago added the B-Stay. It is light, very durable ( I ride and race the hell out of mine), wicked comfortable and very stiff. The best thing about it is that it is repairable. Buy one now!


----------



## CT2

*Ti is Ti*

After many years away from cycling I was looking for a new bike. I test road a C-40, and never had been on a bike that climbed and excelerated as well, however I have always been partial to Ti. The Ct-2 was less exspensive than the C40. Also I felt that the Ti was going to hold up better than the carbon. The CT-2 gives a plush ride, sometimes feeling soft while riding, however when out of the sadle there is little flex. I had looked at Moots and Seven, but they just didn't have the sex appeal as the Colnago, nor the racing heritage. The CT-2 is an inspring ride, it makes you want to go out and ride every chance that you have, perhaps this is because of the guilt associated with what you pay for one. At the end of the day the advatage that the CT-2 has over other Ti bikes is the tasty paint jobs, the HP carbon stays, and most of all it is a Colnago (Viva Italia and screw the French)


----------



## blownpupil

*Perfect for me*



Uprwstsdr said:


> A CT-2 keeps appearing in my fantasies. I feel this bike calling out to me. Why did you buy yours and not a Litespeed, Merlin or Seven? Also, as a non-racer and aspiring century rider would you recomend this frame?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scot


 I bought a CT1 in 2003 (Geo color scheme, Chorus 10 )...It has exceeded my expectations.
I had always wanted a Colnago (20 yrs). Wanted Ti. Carbon B-stay was a bonus...not something on my wish list, but glad I have.
Bike fits me great. Frame is very forgiving. Comfortable after long rides. Light enough for me ( I do not race, nor want to ). Stiff enough ( I cant see any flex , and dont think i feel any )
The bike looks cool and I receive compliments all the time.
No regrets. I still lust after cool bikes, but that's just me. I would never give this bike up.
EKK


----------



## Monty Dog

Just caught the last question - I got my frame refinished by Atlantic Boulevard in Bury, Lancs - its a custom finish with white panels over polished titanium, black Colnago logos and world champs bands on the edges of panels. They also took the carbon back to natural and refinished that in clear coat. The frame in fact looks better than it did when new and so far has proven to be more durable. I'd post a picture on here if I could work out how. Cost was nearly the same as for shipping it back to Colnago, but it took a lot less time and the quality was excellent.


----------



## jelderton

*CT-1 vs. Orbea Orca*

Must say... the CT-1 is my preference of the two for it's buttery-smooth ride... I traded a conslting engagement for the Orca frame and love it as well, but the CT-1 is absolute artwork with stunning performance. 

Sadly, after logging a few thousand miles on the Orca, the CT-1 feels too big at 56cm... if anyone wants to trade a low mileage (1,000) 56cm CT-1 with a Force fork for a 53 or 54cm I am all ears!!!

[email protected]


----------



## EasyRider47

*This is why Colnago CT1 & CT2....*

Hey there:

This is why I like the Colnago CT1 & CT2's....Easy on the eyes?

EasyRider47


----------



## solorider

*Why CT-2*

I bought the CT-2 for the Colanago Fit and I love it for the ride.

I have the PR-04 paint scheme. I'd post a picture, but its in the shop after a spill this weekend. It is OK, but the bartape got ripped up and the right brake level needs to be replaced.

I can't say enough about this bike. It is very stiff, but also very comfortable. I'm a big rider (210 lbs) and I can't flex the frame.

It just works for me and it is my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I remeber reading*

in a 1999 or early 2000 mag and the reviewers had the same thing to say about the Force fork. They all agreed the fork overpowered the frame and thought the Star workedmuch better. I had a shot at getting one used but a friend needed a bike more than I did so I let him buy it. still regretful, was in the Rabobank Scheme / Record 9 Yum!


----------



## bing181

atpjunkie said:


> in a 1999 or early 2000 mag and the reviewers had the same thing to say about the Force fork. They all agreed the fork overpowered the frame and thought the Star workedmuch better.


Overpowered the frame .. .could you clarify??

B


----------



## atpjunkie

*rviwers were saying*

front end (Fork) was noticably stiffer than the rest of the bike, giving it an unbalanced feel fore to aft. having a smooth ti back end with an overly harsh CF fork can create this feel.


----------



## bing181

atpjunkie said:


> front end (Fork) was noticably stiffer than the rest of the bike, giving it an unbalanced feel fore to aft. having a smooth ti back end with an overly harsh CF fork can create this feel.


Sigh ... bought my dream bike. Now I just need the dream fork to go with it it seems! Is the Star fork the best match?


----------



## atpjunkie

*from what I've heard yes but*

try it out. it may work for you, some like a really stiff front end, don't sell out on it before you ride it. It may be perfect for what you like or not enough of an issue to warrant replacing it.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

bing181 said:


> Sigh ... bought my dream bike. Now I just need the dream fork to go with it it seems! Is the Star fork the best match?



Hold on , there, Bing. Don't go south on your new rig just yet. First off, the CT1 never had a Ti back end. The original CT1, which was designed according to feedback from Michele Bartoli, had a non-BStay carbon rear. IN 2002, CT1 moved to the more robust BStay version, and, as stated, was critically acclaimed as bike of the year in several publications. Since 2003, I've raced/trained close to 20,000 miles on my CT1 with force fork. great bike. Actually, many colnago sponsored pros opt for the force fork, especially for the spring races, as it is slightly heavier and presumably alittle more durable. Be proud of ya got, you done good.


----------



## bing181

Fignon's Barber said:


> Since 2003, I've raced/trained close to 20,000 miles on my CT1 with force fork. great bike. Actually, many colnago sponsored pros opt for the force fork, especially for the spring races, as it is slightly heavier and presumably alittle more durable. Be proud of ya got, you done good.



Well, it's a bit academic at the moment in any case ... a Star fork isn't cheap! I like the idea of durable, as I'm in Belgium and there's plenty of pavé and rough roads to cope with. And as I'm not racing, well a bit of extra weight isn't going to be a problem. In any case, it's a fabulous bike, rides and handles like a dream, and I just wish I road well enough to justify it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## djg

*Scratched an itch.*



Uprwstsdr said:


> A CT-2 keeps appearing in my fantasies. I feel this bike calling out to me. Why did you buy yours and not a Litespeed, Merlin or Seven? Also, as a non-racer and aspiring century rider would you recomend this frame?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scot


I'd had my eyes on Colnagos since college racing (early '80s) but never happened to buy one (or have one bought for me). I had a pretty good sense that the geometry would work for me but, in all honesty, part of the hankering had to do with images of Beppe and company over the years (even though I knew I wasn't getting Saronni's bike; even though I knew that Ernesto wouldn't actually touch mine). Finally, in 2001, the timing was right and the money was fine and I took a flier. I figured that if I didn't like it, I could sell it and move on. At the time, the dollar was strong and you could buy the frame in Europe for about half of US retail (I paid about 1400 bucks for a new CT1 with a force fork and a record headset, ordered from England). Put it together with a record kit in my garage.

I've had bikes come and go, but I've never wanted to sell that frame--I really like it a lot. As an ex (and perhaps future, but definitely not current, not with the kids so little) racer, I'd say that it's a very good frame for someone who wants to do recreational and sport riding (and centuries and the like) but still wants a race bike on which to do it. I have, in fact, used it in just that way. Not to blather on about "stiff yet compliant," or whatever, I do think that, for something pretty light, lively, torsionally solid, and possesed of a race geometry, it's a very smooth ride. If you'd rather have something like a rambouillet or a pilot, this isn't it, but if you want a relatively comfy race bike, and this fits, it may be just the ticket. Don't size it for a short stem, by the way.

Mine is painted all over and the paint has held up extremely well, to whatever extent that might be a concern.


----------

